# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Tattoo's en Piercings

## Sylvia93

In een ander topic hadden Luuss en ik het al over tattoo's. Dus het leek me leuk om er ook van anderen wat over te horen! Omdat tattoo's de laatste tijd ook steeds bekender worden etc, maar ook piercings!

Dus deel hier al je verhalen over tattoo's en piercings! (en eventueel foto's? Lijkt me wel leuk :Big Grin: )

----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, je hebt in elk geval orginele tattoo's! Vind ze wel mooi  :Smile: 

Ikzelf wil ooit een tattoo, maar ik heb wel eens henna tattoo's geprobeerd, toen ik daar een keer mee thuiskwam schrok mijn paps zich de pleuris en ik was zelf blij dat die tattoo's verdwenen na een tijdje... ben er nog niet zeker van wat ik wil en waar, dus doe ik het nog maar niet definitief!
Mijn 1e oorbelgaatjes heb ik inmiddels 3 keer laten zetten, want 2 keer kreeg ik mooie oorbellen waar ik dus niet tegen kan ivm allergie  :Frown:  en de laatste keer heb ik maar 2 gaatjes per oor laten zetten en sindsdien alleen echt zilver oorbellen erin.
Ik wou een piercing maar mocht van mijn paps absoluut geen piercings, ik heb er toen toch een navelpiercing laten zetten. Een jaar later ging ik met een vriendin mee (we zouden samen al de navelpiercig laten zetten maar door mijn naaldenfobie en haar gat in de hand werd dat mij tevaak uitgesteld dus was ik zelf al geweest), zij zou een navelpiercing laten zetten en ik besloot toen we erheen liepen dat ik een wenkbrauwpiercing wou. Komen we de piercingshop binnen, staat daar een vriend van mijn paps&oom met een wenkbrauwpiercing en mijn paps en oom moesten nog gepiercd worden. Zei mijn paps 'als je nog steeds die navelpiercing wil betaal ik hem wel hoor' dus ik zo van 'ehm nee die heb ik al'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:  dus heb ik maar geen wenkbrauwpiercing genomen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha hij wist dus nieteens dat je al een navelpiercing had! Heb je m nu nog steeds? (Vind navelpiercings erg mooi!! Maar alleen bij platte buiken!) Ik vind het altijd zo zonde als mensen een piercing laten zetten voor heel veel geld en m dan gewoon dicht laten groeien. Zo heb ik een nichtje bij wie wel 5x oorbellen zijn geprikt.. Ik heb vanaf mn 6e ong gaatjes in mn oren, en heb ze nooit dicht laten groeien. Moet ook wel zeggen dat als ik een jaar ong geen oorbellen in heb mn gaatjes nog niet dicht zijn! Laatste tijd heb ik standaard knopjes in, en dan overdag vaak grote ronde oorbellen (jep gewoon in 1 gat :Stick Out Tongue: ) Wil wel graag nog een gaatje in mn oren, maark ben ook een beetje panisch voor gaatjes prikken! Maar als je een allergie hebt is het natuurlijk anders! Gelukkig kan ik allerlei soorten oorbellen in mn oren proppen!

Qua Tattoo's vind ik persoonlijk de kleinere fijne dingetjes heel mooi! (de mijne lijken redelijk groot, maar real life valt dat wel mee). Full sleeves (hele armen vol tattoo's) vind ik echt absoluut niet mooi! Omdat dan zoiezo de betekenis wegvalt, en ik zie dan al niet meer wat iets moet voorstellen! Ook vind ik bij vrouwen van die nonchalante grote tijger/panterkoppen op de bovenarm ook niet mooi. (Ze kunnen best mooi gezet zijn hoor, maar vind dat gewoon niet zo'n mooie plek bij een vrouw, ligt persoonlijk) Vind zelf tattoo's op enkels/voeten wel erg mooi! Ik heb zelf ook bewust gekozen voor plekken die niet 24 uur per dag zichtbaar zijn. Mn schouderblad is enkel met een topje zichtbaar in de zomer en tijdens het sporten, nja die op mn bil natuurlijk nooit, enkel in de zomer met een bikini (heb m bewust net langs mn bikinibroekje gezet) en mn vriend ziet m dan natuurlijk  :Smile:  Op mn pols wordt wel een iets zichtbaardere plek, maar ook alleen weer in de zomer (met een trui zie je t natuurlijk ook niet! Zal morgen even aan mn vriend vragen of hij toevallig mn ontwerp (Nja zijn ontwerp, hij heeft m aangepast) nog op zn pc heeft staan  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
haha mijn paps was de enige die nog niets wist van mijn navelpiercing, ik had het zijn broer (mijn oom) allang verteld  :Wink:  En ja ik heb mijn navelpiercing en die haal ik er ook niet meer uit! Mijn oorbellen moest ik er wel uit halen, want mijn oren waren door de allergische reactie bloemkolen geworden en anders zou het nog meer gaan infecteren, dus vandaar het 'overnieuw' prikken...en ik heb altijd ringetjes in want hangers en knopjes raak ik altijd kwijt.  :Confused: 
Een vriendin van mij heeft bijna elke piercing wel gehad, maar haar lichaam stoot dat gewoon af, de enige die bleef zitten was haar lippiercing maar die moest ze uit doen van de orthodontist omdat ze een plaatjesbeugel kreeg  :Frown: 

Ben benieuwd wat je maandag gaat zetten  :Smile:  Ben je elke keer bij dezelfde tattooshop geweest?
Ik hou er ook niet van als iemand zich vol tatoeeerd, vooral niet als de tattoo's niks met elkaar te maken hebben en de ene met kleurtjes is en de andere weer niet, dan lijkt het net zo'n wandelende circustent... en bij vele soorten werk is het handiger als je tattoo's of piercings op een plek zitten die niet constant te zien zijn (das niet representatief), tenzij je natuurlijk piercer of tatoe-eerder wilt worden dan ligt dat weer anders...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha wel leuk dat je een navelpiercing hebt! Wow dat is wel heftig hoor als je oren net bloemkolen worden!! Gelukkig zelf nooit last van gehad.

Als ik het ontwerp heb zal ik m hier wel even posten  :Smile:  En ik heb ze idd allemaal bij dezelfde shop laten zetten. Nja shop, het is een man die zijn schuur omgebouwd heeft tot kleine shop, hij werkt dus ook alleen thuis, maar werkt ook in een aparte tattooshop van iemand anders, maar ik ga dus altijd naar zijn huis toe. Hij is in onze familie eigenlijk een beetje de vaste tattooeerder, mn oom zit helemaal vol, en dies daar vaste klant, mn opa heeft 2 tattoo's van hem, mn andere tante een stuk of 6 ook allemaal van hem, mn moeder heeft er 1 van hem, en ik krijg dus nu mn 3e van m. Hij heeft nu ook een heleboel klanten afgewezen omdat hij het gewoon té druk had, maar gelukkig mocht ik wel nog gewoon blijven  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik heb allergie voor metalen die niet puur zilver, puur goud of chirurgisch staal (zoals mijn navelpiercing) zijn...
Gezellige boel dus in jou familie  :Wink:  Wel fijn dat je in elk geval weet dat die man goed is met zoveel ervaring binnen de familie, was vast ook fijn om te weten toen je je eerste nam  :Smile:  Als je eenmaal een tattooeerder gevonden hebt waar je je fijn bij voelt en die goed is dan is het ook fijn als je daar een andere keer terecht kan, of dat nu in een echte shop of in een 'thuis'shop is!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ooh dat is wel vervelend, moet je er dus altijd op letten of het wel écht zilver/goud/chirurgisch staal is! Gelukkig zijn de meeste piercings wel chirurgisch staal!

En als je voor het eerst een tattoo gaat zetten is het idd fijn om te weten dat iemand goed werk levert  :Smile:  Voordat ik mn eerste liet zetten ben ik ook n keer met mn oom meegeweest, kennis gemaakt met de tattooeerder gekeken hoe hij te werk gaat etc. Dat geeft altijd wel een fijn gevoel!

----------


## Sylvia93

Als bijlage heb ik het ontwerp voor mn nieuwe tattoo voor maandag toegevoegd. (Uploaden op hyves deed ie weer niet, dus dan maar ff zo :Smile: )

----------


## Luuss0404

Ga je deze in kleur laten zetten?
Hij past qua vorm wel bij je andere tattoo's  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja hij wordt in deze kleuren, het origineel was eigenlijk heel donker bruinig etc. Dus mn vriend heeft m aangepast en er wat vrouwelijkere kleuren van gemaakt. En zo vind ik m eigenlijk wel heel mooi!

----------


## Agnes574

Mooie foto's zie ik  :Wink: ,

ik heb één extra gaatje in m'n rechteroor en heb lang een navelpiercing gehad (puur goud, kan nl ook niet tegen sieraden die niet puur zilver,goud of edelstaal zijn).

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, succes vandaag!

@ Agnes, warom heb je je navelpiercing niet meer? Was je er zat van?

----------


## Agnes574

@Luuss,
Yep, was m'n navelpiercing beu op gegeven moment ... ook bleeftie vaak 'hangen' aan bijv jeansbroek, wat vervelend was! 
Nog een reden; hij moest uit vanwege de herniaoperatie, dus ja...  :Wink: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Dat kan gebeuren  :Smile: 
Mijn beste vriendin tegen mij 'valt jou niks op?' en ik maar kijken, bleek ze haar neuspiercing eruit te hebben gehaald omdat ze het zat was..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Thanks! Begin wel een beetje zenuwwachtig te worden, ik weet hoe het voelt, maar ben toch bang dat mn pols een héél stuk pijnlijker gaat worden!!

@ Ag,

Haha wel begrijpbaar dat je m zat wordt, als ie constant achter broeken blijft hangen, en sja met een operatie moet hij er idd uit. Nooit spijt van gehad dat je m eruit gehaald hebt? Of niet?

----------


## Agnes574

Géén spijt van  :Wink: 

Jij sterkte vandaag Syl!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Thanks! Het viel achteraf zooo erg mee!! Ik had me echt voorbereid op het ergste, en het deed eigenlijk niet echt pijn, het bloedde wel als een gek, maar hij is echt mooi geworden! Het ontwerp qua bloem is ook een beetje aangepast, en is nu veel mooier als op het voorbeeld! Zal zo even een foto uploaden als hyves mee wilt werken

----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## Petra717

Ziet er prachtig uit Syl!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ja ik had je foto's al op hyves gespot  :Wink:  
Het ziet er inderdaad heel mooi uit  :Smile: ! 
Gelukkig dat het achteraf wel mee viel  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha thanks allebei!

@ luuss,

Haha ja had het gezien, heb ook nog een aantal filmpjes van tijdens het zetten, haha maar ben bang dat mensen flauw gaan vallen door de naalden ofso :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik zal ze binnenkort wel ff uploaden op hyves, moeten ze zelf maar weten of ze kijken of niet haha :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dotito

Hey Sylvia,

Heb jij mooie tattoo's meid,die van op jou schouderblad vind ik heel mooi.Ale die van op jou arm ook hoor.
Knap zeg,wist ik nog niet eens dat je één paar had.

Ook ik heb er één op mijn schouderblad.Heb ik al jaren,zijn 2 dolfijntjes met daar rond een ying-yang teken.
Zal in kort wel eens een foto laten zien.

Do :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Thanks  :Smile:  Hier zit het een beetje in de familie, dus denk dat ik er daarom ook jonger mee ben aangestoken  :Wink:  Maar ben nu wel echt klaar hoor, 3 vind ik genoeg  :Smile: 
Ben benieuwd naar jouw foto! Mn moeder heeft op haar enkel ook een dolfijntje, (die is echt gek op dolfijnen :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

U ma ook,ik ook mijn droom als kind was altijd van: later wil ik eens met de dolfijnen zwemmen.
Normaal gezien ging dat 2 jaar geleden door in Gran Canaria,maar door gezondheidsproblemen is dat niet door gegaan.

Mijn ventje heeft trouwens ook een tattoo,hij heeft een slang op zijn linkerarm.

----------


## sietske763

syl, wat een prachtige tattoos, heb jezelf uitgetekend/ontworpen begrijp ik??
echt heel mooi

partner en ik hebben beide op schouderblad tattoo van geloof,hoop en liefde,
en als we naast elkaar lopen, staat zooooooo leuk, 2 tattoos bijna tegen elkaar..
in mn oren heb ik ipv oorbellen bij de piercingshop piercings in laten doen, maar net als syl zegt, het lijken oorbellen, maar wel mooier vind ik

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Do,

Ja dat is idd ook een grote droom van mn moeder :P

@ Sietske,

De vlinder is geheel zelf getekend, de kolibrie is oorspronkelijk een 'foto' maar hebben wij zelf verbouwd, en dingetjes aangepast. Mn eerste is oorspronkelijk een soort van tekening welke ook een heel klein beetje aangepast is  :Smile: 
Heb jij ook foto's van de jouwe? Ben wel nieuwsgierig! Wel leuk dat jullie dat samen gedaan hebben!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja filmpjes van naalden vind niet iedereen even leuk  :Wink: 
Leuk dat je mama ook tattoo heeft van dolfijntjes! Heeft je zus ook nog tattoo's dan?

@ Dotito,
Oh klinkt mooi, ik hoop snel de foto te zien!
Erg jammer dat je niet met dolfijnen kon zwemmen door je gezondheidsproblemen, ik hoop dat je in de toekomst alsnog de kans krijgt je droom waar te maken! Heb je wel verdient meid! Leuk dat je ventje ook tattoo heeft, slangen kunnen heel mooi worden!

@ Sietske,
Leuk dat jullie dezelfde tattoo genomen hebben! Ben wel benieuwd naar een foto!
Toen ik mijn oorbellen kreeg was ik klein dus missch dat een andere piercing dan die door mijn navel nog wel komt  :Wink: 

Ik wil later ook wel een tattoo maar dan moet ik zeker weten wat ik wil en waar, want dat is in de afgelopen jaren als ik erover nadacht of henna tattoo nam om te kijken hoe het leek met regelmaat veranderd  :Wink:  
Mijn paps heeft een schorpioen op zijn rechter bovenarm, hij heeft in rechter wenkbrauw een piercing en 5 oorbellen... en hij vertelde vandaag dat hij nog een tattoo krijgt van een tandarts waar hij een vriendendienst voor heeft gedaan dus nu is hij helemaal blij en aan het nadenken wat en waar hij iets wil!

----------


## sietske763

had mn hele leven nog nooit aan plaatsen van tattoo gedacht, maar wij wilden zo graag iets samen......en voor kinderen waren we te oud vonden wij en we hadden er al 4
dus dan maar een tattoo, is een kleintje en je moet echt van dichtbij zien wat het precies is....
heb zo gelachen......aantal jaren geleden liep vriend in een zomerhemdje bij zn moeder,,,ze zag toen de tattoo, was helemaal geschokt en vroeg geljik,,,,tis toch wel een plakplaatje.....

@syl, wat kan jij goed ontwerpen joh! je bent gewoon hartstikke creatief..., vandaar die nagels natuurlijk

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Haha ik krijg nog steeds afentoe de opmerking: Heh ben jij niet een beetje te oud voor plakplaatjes??? Krijg ik altijd de slappe lach van, en samen een tattoo nemen is idd wel een mooi gebaar!

Haha en ontwerpen, ach het zijn allemaal bestaande plaatjes/foto's geweest (behalve de vlinder die is geheel zelf getekend) de rest hebben mn vriend en ik samen een beetje omgebouwd  :Smile:  Haha en nagels zijn wel echt mijn ding ja  :Smile:

----------


## Onassa

Heel erg mooi Syl!

Ik heb een tattoo op mijn onderrug.
Het is een heartagram van mijn favoriete band HIM die ik in de breedte heb uit laten werken.
Krijg alleen hier de foto niet geplaatst. :Confused:

----------


## xylina

idd mooie tatootjes heb je syl!!

wil er zelf ook 1 maar weet niet wat wel, waar :Smile: 

wat voor nagels doe je? acrlyl of gel??
of doe je alleen die nailart?

me nicht doet gel nagels zetten en nail arts ( niet te moeilijke prints)
ben altijd proefkonijn voor prints hahaha...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Onassa,

Dankjewel! Foto's kun je plaatsen dmv doorlinken (bijv de foto ergens oploaden zoals hyves/imageshack etc) dan kun je de URL van de foto verkrijgen en moet je op het vierkante plaatje met de bergen klikken, die je ziet boven het schrijfvlak. Je kunt ook foto's direct vanaf je pc uploaden, dan moet je naar uitgebreide editor gaan en zie je daar ergens bijvoegen of iets dergelijks  :Wink: 

@ Xylina,

Jij ook dankjewel!

Ik doe tot nu toe echt enkel nailart, ik ga een cursus volgen voor allround nagelstyling, daarna kan ik dus gel en acryl doen, maar tot nu toe doe ik dus enkel nog nailart. (zie ook mn eigen website: http://sylviasnailart.webklik.nl/pag...lartwebkliknl-)

Mn nagels zijn trouwens nu helemaal kort en gelijk gemaakt, had altijd lange ongelijke nagels, nu dus niet meer  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Leuk dat jullie zoiets samen hebben genomen! Wel grappig dat zijn moeder zo reageerd  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Syl,
Ja nagels zijn echt jou ding  :Wink:  Ik ben ze hard aan het laten groeien zodat jij ze kan versieren als ik een keer bij je kom  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Onassa,
Leuk een heartagram! 
HIM is goede muziek, heb een lp van hem en ben naar dat concert geweest in de 013 in Tilburg  :Big Grin: 

@ Xylina,
Leuk dat je proefkonijn voor prints bent! 
Ik sluit me bij je aan qua tattoo, heb vee henna's gehad van verschillende platjes en op verschillende plaatsen maar ben blij dat ze uiteindelijk allemaal niet bleven zitten, ik wacht wel tot ik 40 ben of zo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Onassa

> @ Onassa,
> Leuk een heartagram! 
> HIM is goede muziek, heb een lp van hem en ben naar dat concert geweest in de 013 in Tilburg


Hey wat leuk, daar ben ik ook geweest.
Er zijn maar weinig mensen die HIM uberhaupt kennen.
Dit jaar waren de in Paradiso, maar toen was ik nog te ziek om er heen te kunnen.
De tattoo die ik op mijn onderrug heb is precies dezelfde als die Ville heeft, maar hij heeft hem op zijn onderbuik :Wink: 
Zal nog een poging wagen om hem te plaatsen.
Zo te zien gelukt.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha deal! 

@ Onassa

Dat is ook een mooie tattoo!! Ik ken zelf HIM wel, maar heb nooit echt de moeite genomen om naar hun muziek te luisteren, ga t een keertje opzoeken op youtube  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Onassa,
Leuk dat je daar ook geweest bent!
Ik was op Lowlands 2008 en daar zouden ze ook komen, stond in het lowlands krantje dat HIM toch niet zou komen, dus ik teleurgesteld naar een andere band wezen kijken en hoorde ik later dat HIM toch wel had opgetreden  :Frown:   :Mad:   :Frown: 
In Paradiso kon ik ook niet heen  :Frown:  Volgende keer beter!
Je tattoo ziet er echt heel mooi uit!!!  :Big Grin: 

@ Syl,
Inderdaad een deal!

----------


## Onassa

Een aantal jaar geleden ben ik ook naar ze geweest in Dortmond, in de Soundgarden.
Dat viel een beetje tegen, de akoustiek(of hoe je dat schrijft) was niet al te best en Ville was duidelijk niet in zijn hum, had waarschijnlijk teveel Jagermeister gedronken, dat was toen nog hun hoofd sponsor :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, 
mn nagels groeien nog steeds hoor  :Wink: 

@ Diane,
Ja daar had ik het vrijdag ook al met een lieve meid over. Zij had HIM in Finland gezien en met Ville gepraat toen HIM nog niet bekend was en ze vond dat hij in 013 stukken beter klonk ook dan eerder qua zang  :Wink: 

Ruben heeft Henna gekocht, hij gaat me eerst versieren met henna en dan gaat hij me tekenen is de bedoeling... geen idee wanneer...

----------


## Onassa

> @ 
> 
> @ Diane,
> Ja daar had ik het vrijdag ook al met een lieve meid over. Zij had HIM in Finland gezien en met Ville gepraat toen HIM nog niet bekend was en ze vond dat hij in 013 stukken beter klonk ook dan eerder qua zang


OOOHHHWWWWWWW.....heeft zij met Ville himself gesproken....jaloerssss!!!!!!
Hoewel, toen ze nog niet zo bekend waren was Ville een dikkertje.
Ik vind hem er nu veel beter uit zien.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,
Ja ik ben ook jaloers op haar, want ze kent veel mensen in Finland en op die manier heeft ze met Ville gesproken en ook met Tarja (ex-Nighwish)! Ik wil dat ook!

----------


## Onassa

als ze weer eens gaat, mogen we dan niet met haar mee????? :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Mijn dochter heeft toen ze 16 was een buikpiercing laten plaatsen, niet te vergelijken met een navelpiercing. Was wel van edelstaal maar na een paar jaar is dit beginnen te zweren. We waren in A'werpen aan het shoppen en ze vroeg me om eventjes te kijken naar haar piercing, de etter liep eruit, direct bij Di binnengestapt om ontsmettingsproduct en dan naar een pashokje om die piercing er uit te halen, was wel effe prutsen en het deed heel erg pijn. Toen heeft ze me wel beloofd dat ze het nooit meer ging doen en hopelijk houdt ze zich daaraan. Ja tattoo's vind ik wel mooi, maar niet echt bij mij, is niet zo mijn ding eigelijk, ik vraag me dan altijd af hoe die dingen er gaan uitzien als je pakweg 80 bent of zo en helemaal verrimpeld 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Christel1,

Haha moet eerlijk zeggen dat dat voor mij niet zo'n punt was. Als je 80 bent ben je toch al oud en verrimpeld haha, en voor mij duurt dat nog wel zo'n 58 jaar, in de tussentijd genoeg tijd om te genieten hoe het er nu nog uitziet!

----------


## Agnes574

> Mijn dochter heeft toen ze 16 was een buikpiercing laten plaatsen, niet te vergelijken met een navelpiercing. Was wel van edelstaal maar na een paar jaar is dit beginnen te zweren. We waren in A'werpen aan het shoppen en ze vroeg me om eventjes te kijken naar haar piercing, de etter liep eruit, direct bij Di binnengestapt om ontsmettingsproduct en dan naar een pashokje om die piercing er uit te halen, was wel effe prutsen en het deed heel erg pijn. Toen heeft ze me wel beloofd dat ze het nooit meer ging doen en hopelijk houdt ze zich daaraan. Ja tattoo's vind ik wel mooi, maar niet echt bij mij, is niet zo mijn ding eigelijk, ik vraag me dan altijd af hoe die dingen er gaan uitzien als je pakweg 80 bent of zo en helemaal verrimpeld 
> Greetz
> Christel1


Haha.. vraag ik me ook altijd af.. lijkt me wel leuk een tattoo op een 'onzichtbare' plaats voor mij alleen, maar hoe gaat dat er uit zien als ik oud ben???  :Big Grin:  Hihi.. gelukkig ben ik niet de enige die er zo over denkt  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Vervelend dat de buikpiercing ging zweren. 
Ikzelf heb navelpiercing waar ik nooit last mee heb gehad, maar vriendinnen van me hebben wel degelijk zweren gehad en nemen ook steeds een nieuwe omdat het zo mooi is  :Confused:  Collega van mijn vader had in haar pols piercings als een soort armbandje, maar zij werkt dag in dag uit met goud, gips, wax en andere stoffen en daarom ging het op een gegeven moment ook zweren en haalde ze die er maar uit.
Helemaal gelijk in ieder zo zijn/haar eigen!

@ Syl,
Gelukkig ben je nu blij met je tattoo's en maak je je niet druk om hoe het eruit ziet als je 80+ zal worden  :Wink: 

@ Agnes,
Mijn nicht wou heel graag een tattoo voor zichzelf, die ze als ze oud en rimpelig is niet aan iedereen hoeft te laten zien, dus nu heeft ze 2 kattenpootjes op haar borsten, helemaal voor zichzelf en haar man  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ai mijn borsten, ik mag er niet aan denken dat ze daar met een naald gaan in prikken, lijkt me zo pijnlijk .....
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Christel,
Volgens mijn nicht viel het reuze mee, maar lijkt me zelf ook niet prettig  :Wink: 
Schijnt zo te zijn dat sommige plekken pijnlijker zijn dan andere om een tattoo of piercing te laten zetten, maar iedereen heeft ook andere pijngrens natuurlijk...

----------


## christel1

awel, ik denk dat de mijne voor zoiets heel laag zou zijn lol

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wil graag een hondepootje op mijn borst of op m'n heup van voor,zodat mijn ondergoed dat verbergt  :Wink: , maar of ik het ooit écht ga laten doen??????

----------


## gossie

@ Agnes,

gewoon doen Agnes, als je het leuk vindt! Geniet nu, het is later als je denkt. :Wink:  :Smile: 
Maar neem wel de tijd of je het echt wilt? Terugdraaien is moeilijker. :Smile: 

Ik weet voor mijzelf dat ik het niet doe. Maar soms vind ik het bij anderen wel heel mooi vindt :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Idd, de tijd nemen tot ik uit mijn eigen 'welles-nietes' raadsel ben zal ik zéker doen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Lijkt me heel erg mooi! Lijkt me wel een heel mooi gebaar voor de woefkes!  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Komt tijd komt raad  :Wink: 
En zoals Syl zegt is wel een mooi gebaar voor de woefkes!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja het is idd wel zo, maar goed nadenken is wel echt een must. Voor al mn tattoo's heb ik minimaal een halfjaar bedenktijd genomen, bij mn eerste zelfs een jaar, en gelukkig nog steeds geen spijt, denk ook niet dat ik dat ooit ga krijgen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja als je een tattoo neemt moet je wel goed nadenken wat en waar je hem wilt!
De bekendste Groningse tatoeëerder is onlangs overleden in een ongeluk, dus nu zijn er veel mensen op zoek naar een andere of twijfelen of ze überhaupt nog wel een tattoo willen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Oh dats naar zeg! Geen idee wie het is, maar klinkt heel vervelend.

Die Henk Schiffmacher is een hele bekende tattooërder in Amsterdam, met zn shop Hanky Panky. Geloof alleen dat ie snikduur is  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja die Henk Schiffmacher is heel erg bekend, heeft ook verschillende binnenlandse en buitenlandse artiesten en filmsterren getatoeëerd, dus zal wel snikduur zijn!
In Groningen hadden we Tattoo Wim, was ook wel wat duurder en langere wachttijd dan andere tatoeëerders in Groningen, maar werd erg goed bevonden.
Als je op Tattoo Wim Groningen googled zul je wel wat vinden...

----------


## gossie

Tattoo"s en Piercings kan ik mooi vinden bij anderen, maar niet bij mijzelf

----------

